# Cookies Question ?



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

When I log off of Homesteading Today for whatever reason,then go to my browser Google Chrome's settings, and delete all Homesteading Today cookies,when I return to Homesteading Today and start to log on,when I type the E, a window drops down showing "EDDIE BUCK".What is storing my log on name, if its not cookies ? How can I stop it remembering my name or can I??:bow:


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

If you set your browser to remember your password for the site, it will plug that in as needed. Think of it as more a cupcake than a cookie.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I go and delta just the cookies I don't want. I keep those that are for HT and other sites, that way I don't have to go back and sign in again, that info is all stored in cookies whether to have checked the box remember me or not. Cookies are a good thing.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> When I log off of Homesteading Today for whatever reason,then go to my browser Google Chrome's settings, and delete all Homesteading Today cookies,when I return to Homesteading Today and start to log on,when I type the E, a window drops down showing "EDDIE BUCK".What is storing my log on name, if its not cookies ? How can I stop it remembering my name or can I??:bow:


When you visit a website that requires you to sign in to your account, like homesteadingtoday.com, you will asked if you want your user name and password to be remembered. If you agree then the next time you visit the site and start entering your user name Windows will finish filling in your account info. That's a native Windows feature called AutoComplete.

But you can turn the AutoComplete feature off if you wish. Go to the control panel and open Internet Options. Click the Content tab. Click the Settings button under AutoComplete and adjust settings to your liking.

You will also notice a "Delete AutoComplete history..." button in the same settings panel, that you can use to wipe-out all AutoComplete content.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Nevada said:


> When you visit a website that requires you to sign in to your account, like homesteadingtoday.com, you will asked if you want your user name and password to be remembered. If you agree then the next time you visit the site and start entering your user name Windows will finish filling in your account info. That's a native Windows feature called AutoComplete.
> 
> But you can turn off the AutoComplete feature off if you wish. Go to the control panel and open Internet Options. Click the Content tab. Click the Settings button under AutoComplete and adjust settings to your liking.
> 
> You will also notice a "Delete AutoComplete history..." button in the same settings panel, that you can use to wipe-out all AutoComplete content.


Ok,so AutoComplete is where that rascal was hiding. :bow:


----------

